# Marineland Corner-Flo



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is anyone here using one of these? I got one today (65g). I put the drain line through the hole and hand-tightened the bulkhead nut underneath the tank. Then I went to do the same with the return line and noticed that the glass had cracked from one hole to the other, and then to the corner.  Seemingly just from the weight of the PVC, since nothing had stressed it...??? It's on a Marineland brand stand on a level floor.

Just trying to figure out if it's defective or ??? I can't find anything online about this happening so hopefully just bad luck? Will call Marineland tomorrow and see what they'll do for me...

So disappointed


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That seems very strange for it to happen especially in a localized area. It makes me think that the glass was stressed in that corner somehow and when the right pressure was admitted it cracked. 

I say complain to them and demand a 90g!!!!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, if it would fit the space and stand, I'd try for it...

Anyone know how Marineland handles tank claims? I'm actually just in the process of having one of their lights replaced under warranty and they've been great, but they can't exactly put a tank in the mail...



altcharacter said:


> That seems very strange for it to happen especially in a localized area. It makes me think that the glass was stressed in that corner somehow and when the right pressure was admitted it cracked.
> 
> I say complain to them and demand a 90g!!!!!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The hole edges look rough as well. Since they drill from both sides so there is no chipping from the "knock out", there are two issues I see: 1) the edges look rough and 2) the left hole appears that they were off a bit entering the other side. Using a dull/worn bit trying to drill through will cause more stress on the glass as they try to grind through, especially if they were not aware if it and trying to keep on schedule.

Hope you get this resolved.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

In your opinion, are those kind of flaws the norm on Marineland tanks, or is their quality control usually better? 
I re-read the warranty and it says that if the problem is a manufacturers defect, it should be returned to the retailer, meaning I'll have to argue with the distributor about it, cuz I ordered it from a supplier at work. The warranty specifically excludes damage due to overtightening of bulkheads but that was definitely NOT the case, hopefully they believe that!
I had originally ordered an AG megaflow but they didn't have it in stock so they subbed this, and it was the last 65 RR they had in stock. I don't know if the AG is any better, it's all the same parent company anyhow, right? But now I wonder if I should get the AG? 
Damn this just freaks me out...what if it hadn't let go until it was filled???


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I would argue a MFG defect as you followed the standard procedure of installing a bulkhead. Talk to your distributor and tell them exactly what you did.

AG and ML are under the same corporate umbrella; Central Garden and Pet.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I called Marineland this morning and they directed me to Perfecto. (It's all United Pet Group now...not sure if Central owns them or they own Central.) The woman there said that I had to send pictures for the engineers to look at and that stress cracks usually don't happen without water in the tank. Not sure if she was insinuating that it had been filled or that it wasn't a stress crack. We'll see. I also noted in the email that the side panel was very poorly installed and may well have caused problems later if this hadn't come up now.

I'll keep everyone posted. I'm going to be seriously mad as he** if they don't honor this. If that happens, I will then go through the distributor and hope they're willing to fight for me...

This was supposed to be fun 



wtac said:


> I would argue a MFG defect as you followed the standard procedure of installing a bulkhead. Talk to your distributor and tell them exactly what you did.
> 
> AG and ML are under the same corporate umbrella; Central Garden and Pet.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good Luck Carmen with your tank and I hope it works out for you. If you need someone to argue with them for hours I'll do it!! That's what we americans were born to do.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Haha, but you forget, I'm a yankee too. If it's a fight they want, they'll get it, big time. Right now I'm incredibly disappointed and mildly irritated. If they try and pass the buck, I'm gonna be PISSED!  



altcharacter said:


> Good Luck Carmen with your tank and I hope it works out for you. If you need someone to argue with them for hours I'll do it!! That's what we americans were born to do.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You know whats worse than a pissed of american? A pissed off american woman!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hee hee  You know it! 



altcharacter said:


> You know whats worse than a pissed of american? A pissed off american woman!!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Crappy situation! I alway am worried about the tank breaking 


Good luck with your fight!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

My advice? Whatever happens, remain 'firm' in your expectations for an acceptable resolution, yet polite and courteous in all communications.

And document EVERYTHING. Who you spoke with (names, role, dept), when (dates/times), why, any outcome (did the person agree with you at all, were promises made, next steps outlined, etc)

You'll find that the Better Business Bureau (your friend in instances where you begin to feel that you're being 'fobbed off' by a corporate) will remain on side with you if you are clear, concise and polite.

It worked for me recently with 2 separate complaints - 1 against Koodo (my son's cell phone service - consistently charging for data usage when data access was removed from the account at my request) and the other against BestBuy (advertising a promo that we bought into, then they were unable to fulfill/deliver upon)

Good luck!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, for sure. For all the talk, I always remain cool and write EVERYTHING down...



Windowlicka said:


> My advice? Whatever happens, remain 'firm' in your expectations for an acceptable resolution, yet polite and courteous in all communications.
> 
> And document EVERYTHING. Who you spoke with (names, role, dept), when (dates/times), why, any outcome (did the person agree with you at all, were promises made, next steps outlined, etc)
> 
> ...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, so Marineland/Perfecto has decided that they're going to replace the tank as a "goodwill gesture". No admission of defect. Whatever, at least I'll have (hopefully) an intact tank...

On the bright side, I got in my sump.  I've been so distracted with the tank issue that I totally forgot the sump was coming today, so it was a super nice shiny surprise! It also never occured to me that it would need to go in through the top of the stand, so I'm glad I didn't have the tank and installed plumbing in the way!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im glad you getting a new one, I have a 45g and belive me poorly design drilled in the back vs in the bottom of the tank and so noisy but I worked on it and eliminated the noise.
Kepp us posted on the new one


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!

My turn now - the Coralife Aqualight Mini T5 unit I bought new just 2 weeks ago for my Refugium has just quit. A quick search online results in many similar reports. Time for me to slap on some chainmail and go slay a dragon too...

http://www.amazon.com/Coralife-36013-Aqualight-Light-Fixture/dp/B003WYY6SI


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh that sucks! I would hope that would be cut-and-dry case! Where did you get it?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

carmenh said:


> Oh that sucks! I would hope that would be cut-and-dry case! Where did you get it?


JLAquatics - they're great to deal with, but they're not going to take the hit on returning this (it's hardly their fault!), so I'll call Coralife tomorrow... I hope my experience is comparable to yours 

Looking forward to seeing your imminent build thread pics!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, good luck! I suspect you'll be taken care of...

I would define what I'm doing more as chaotic musical tanks than a "build"!  Once I have the 65 set up, I'll be moving Zephyr over, then transforming his 75g into a sump, then installing that under the frag table, then moving the contents of the 40g breeder over to the frag table, then breaking down the 40g. Fun times...



Windowlicka said:


> JLAquatics - they're great to deal with, but they're not going to take the hit on returning this (it's hardly their fault!), so I'll call Coralife tomorrow... I hope my experience is comparable to yours
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your imminent build thread pics!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My turn now - the Coralife Aqualight Mini T5 unit I bought new just 2 weeks ago for my Refugium has just quit. A quick search online results in many similar reports. Time for me to slap on some chainmail and go slay a dragon too...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coralife-36013-Aqualight-Light-Fixture/dp/B003WYY6SI


WOW. I assume you did not know, that you should not get Coralife products 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Geez, a skimmer floods a guys living room a few times and he gets a mad on for the whole company! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Geez, a skimmer floods a guys living room a few times and he gets a mad on for the whole company!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is not just a skimmer. skimmer was last product that I got from them. I owned several product from them and they all made a problems, until it is just a piece of rubber

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol, I'm only messing with you . I've been pretty lucky with Coralife I guess, and with 3 defective marineland products in the last 2 weeks, I guess coralife is looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I got my replacement tank today. I had so much to do after work that I _just_ got the plumbing installed (no breakage!) and started painting the back. I love the matte chalkboard paint but it always takes quite a few coats... I'm gonna be tired and cranky tomorrow...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

carmenh said:


> I'm gonna be tired and cranky tomorrow...


You mean more than usual right? 

Glad you got what you wanted in the end. Now take some pictures!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I resemble that!  LOL, actually, I don't tend to be a cranky person but tomorrow I'm gonna be sleep deprived and bitter that instead of putting together this tank and coming to your BBQ this weekend, I have to do work stuff...grumble...

There's not much to it yet...











altcharacter said:


> You mean more than usual right?
> 
> Glad you got what you wanted in the end. Now take some pictures!!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Great carmen keep us update and the pictures rolling, ohh and dont be cranky be happy


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Finally got everything set up and moved over! I'm going to take out some of the LR but I'll leave it until the frag table is set up, rather than store it in a bucket... And I'm going to be using the T5HO from the 40g breeder and ditching the LEDs...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it looks nice, but 65G for the one puffer 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG a puffer I want one they are adorable looking. Great to know you are set up now carmen


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Zephyr deserves his space. And it's too hard to maintain water quality with a smaller tank. And he'd just eat any tank mates I put in...


----------

